# Condor Flight S5F



## oldskooleskimo (Jan 11, 2012)

I am new to the road cycling world and would really appreciate your input. As a medical school student, I was looking for a fairly cheap way of staying in shape. I bought a cheap Schwinn road bike to see if I enjoyed the hobby and think I am ready to move onto a better bike.

My budget is approximately $1000 USD. I looked online and came across the Condor Flight S5F on bikesdirect.com.

The bike sells for $1100 and has a "Toray full carbon frame and fork" and "a TRUE 20SPD Shimano 105 component package, SHIMANO 105 50/34 HOLLOWTECH II Crankset, Ritchey Bar/Stem/Post, MAVIC AKSIUM RACE Wheelset, and Clipless Road Pedals."

My question is: is this a good deal? Is the seller skimping in any areas? Is my money better spent elsewhere? Also, why is the bike called Condor if the frame is Toray brand?

I really appreciate your input!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

oldskooleskimo said:


> I am new to the road cycling world and would really appreciate your input. As a medical school student, I was looking for a fairly cheap way of staying in shape. I bought a cheap Schwinn road bike to see if I enjoyed the hobby and think I am ready to move onto a better bike.
> 
> My budget is approximately $1000 USD. I looked online and came across the Condor Flight S5F on bikesdirect.com.
> 
> ...


TORAYCA is the brand of CF (see below) and M30S is the fiber type used in the layup. Higher end CF bikes are manufactured using differing types of CF to fine tune the ride. By using this single type, BD is saving on manufacturing costs, but the ride qualities will likely not be on a par with bikes using more complex layup and a mix of CF types. Whether it'll be discernible is highly subjective and dependent on a number of factors.
http://www.toraycfa.com/pdfs/ToraycaSummaryDataSheet.pdf

Condor is the bike 'brand'. I put brand in quotes because BD buys the rights to put a decal of certain brands on bikes they contract to be manufactured overseas. Motobecane being the most notable example, but Dawes is another. 

BD isn't so much skimping in any hardware (or gear related) areas, but saves in overhead by basically contracting out to overseas manufacturers, shipping assembled bikes to the US and storing them in warehouses till an order is placed. The bike is then shipped to the consumer. Basically, this is the extent of their 'service' - delivering a bike at low cost, but with no support services (sizing, fit assistance, test rides, final assembly, tuning, subsequent tweaks to fit and post purchase tune ups). All correspondence is done via email, so something that might take an hour to rectify at your LBS, could take several days with BD (or similar) online retailers.

Given your price range, I think your money would be better spent at your LBS, especially if you're in need of any of the services I mentioned. Even if you do decide to go the BD route, unless you're well versed in the areas of fit and bike mechanics, you'll likely be tapping your LBS as a resource. They'll assist, but will probably charge for the services that would have been included had you purchased the bike from them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I think it's an "OK" deal. Here are a couple of bikes I'd buy instead of the Condor.

Schwinn Paramount Series 5 Road Bike -- Performance Exclusive - Road Bikes

Scattante R-570 Road Bike - Road Bikes

2009 Fuji CCR-3 Road Bike - Drop Bar Road

The last bike, from Nashbar, is all carbon fiber & is very comparable to, or better than, the condor.

Bottom line is I would buy any of these before I bought the Condor. I'm not trashing the Condor. I't probably a perfectly good bike, it's just that the ones I've posted here are, IMO, better.


----------



## EYopp (Jan 14, 2012)

Specs seem to favor the Condor, but ultimately it comes down to the frame. How would you asses the other frames compared to the Condor? I know this is a dfficult question since I can't find much information re: durability and feel/performance, but I am interested to hear feedback. The Fuji is only available in an XS which doesn't work for me. My interpretation of your comments are that they are based on an established name/reputation - which certainly has validity.


----------

